# Sauvegarde anti cambriolage ? ;o)



## paranoid2013 (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

  Avec un déménagement à venir dans une grande maison vient linquiétude des cambriolages et des pertes de données

  Actuellement, jai un iMac sous Lion qui fait gentiment ses sauvegardes Time Machine sur une Time Capsule 1To, elle-même reliée en filaire à ma live box.
  Double intérêt donc : la sauvegarde régulière, et  le wi fi pris en charge par ma TC, bien meilleur quavec ma live box.

  Seulement, en cas de cambriolage, jimagine bien que le cambrioleur va tout embarquer, sans se  dire : « tiens, je laisse le boitier blanc avec la pomme dessus, parce que le propriétaire a sans doute des années de photos stockées dessus, il serait très déçu de tout perdre. »

  Voilà donc mon idée : garder la config actuelle, mais ajouter un disque dur externe, qui pourrait ponctuellement faire mes sauvegardes (pas forcément time machine dailleurs, ca pourrait juste être les fichiers importants) en wi fi, afin de le laisser cachée dans un coin de la maison où on le trouverait pas, et où je pourrais donc en toute quiétude stocker mes plus précieux souvenirs

  Quel disque dur me conseillez-vous dacquérir ?


----------



## nifex (25 Juillet 2011)

Perso j'utilises des disque dur portable (2.5 et 1To) je fais une sauvegarde régulière via TM ou carbon copy cloner et je les laisses a l'exterieur (chez les parents ou autre) afin d'avoir une copie en cas de vol, feu, tornade, météorite, extraterestre


----------



## paranoid2013 (25 Juillet 2011)

nifex a dit:


> Perso j'utilises des disque dur portable (2.5 et 1To) je fais une sauvegarde régulière via TM ou carbon copy cloner et je les laisses a l'exterieur (chez les parents ou autre) afin d'avoir une copie en cas de vol, feu, tornade, météorite, extraterestre



C'est vrai qu'un DD portable que je brancherai physiquement au Mac de temps en temps pour sauvegarder les documents importants (avant de le planquer à nouveau) serait le moins couteux...

Sinon, dans un mode "paresse ultime", quel type de DD conviendrait pour une sauvegarde wi fi ? C'est à dire que je laisserai ce DD (déjà planqué) en permanence branché, et il me suffirait de m'y connecter en wi fi pour sauvegarder dessus.
Une autre Time capsule pourrait convenir ? Un autre type de disque dur ? (j'y connais rien en DD wi fi....)


----------



## nifex (25 Juillet 2011)

Il faudra donc que ton dd soit alimenté, donc pas très discret la prise électrique 

Une deuxième timecapsule devrait faire l'affaire, mais c'est couteux et tu devra de toute façon sélectionner a chaque fois ton disque pour faire une sauvegarde (c'est à dire qu'il sauvegarde a chaque fois sur le dernier disque utilisé, donc tu dois manuellement sélectionné l'autre disque pour sauvegarder sue le 2ème DD. 

Enfin du moins c'est comme ca que ca fonctionne chez moi (DD chez moi et au bureau), mais il y a peu être une solution pour facilité cela...


----------



## paranoid2013 (25 Juillet 2011)

nifex a dit:


> Il faudra donc que ton dd soit alimenté, donc pas très discret la prise électrique



Oui, ca c'est pas faux.... 

Bon, au final, je vais suivre ton idée première : un petit DD portable d'1To bien planqué que je vais ressortir tous les 15 jours pour faire une sauvegarde....


----------



## kaiser29 (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour

il y a des idees par rapport a votre inquietude dans cette news recente: 
http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/129662/sauvegarde-de-time-machine-au-nuage-prive
en creusant un peu, je suis tombe sur ce fil (https://crashplan.zendesk.com/entries/40866-backing-up-to-network-attached-storage-nas) qui semble etre une bonne approche.

je viens moi meme de commander un NAS synology et que je vais essayer de synchroniser avec un autre NAS synology distant (mode sauvergarde reseau: http://www.synology.com/dsm/backup_server.php?lang=fre).

je n'ai pas encore teste puisque je l'attend toujours (cammande il y aune semaine :sleep


----------



## Sly54 (25 Juillet 2011)

nifex a dit:


> Perso j'utilises des disque dur portable (2.5 et 1To) je fais une sauvegarde régulière via TM ou carbon copy cloner et je les laisses a l'exterieur (chez les parents ou autre) afin d'avoir une copie en cas de vol, feu, tornade, météorite, extraterestre


Pareil.
Je fais de même au boulot, ce qui fait que je laisse les cables FW + alimentation branchés, avec une sauvegarde pro à la maison (tiroir) et une sauvegarde perso au boulot (tiroir).
C'est donc très rapide de refaire un clone quand j'ai besoin (pas de cable à transporter / rebrancher).


----------



## Link1993 (3 Février 2013)

J'ai peut-être mieux !

Achète une airport express (ou extreme, c'est suivant le prix) et branche la sur ta livebox (réglé comme avec la time capsule). Retire ta time capsule, fout la dans un coin planqué mais ou tu peux la laisser brancher.
Fais la se connecter a l'express ou extreme fraichement acheté, et comme ça, tu as du bon wifi, et en plus, la sauvegarde comme avant, planqué dans un autre coin ! 


Au fait, on peut brancher un disque dure sur une airport express pour la transformer en time capsule si tu veux savoir (juste au cas ou  )


J'espère t'avoir aidé avec cette idée, mais perso, c'est la meilleur d'après moi...


----------



## cedric78 (3 Février 2013)

Pour ma part j'utilise deux NAS Synology (DS 410j avec 4x 2To en RAID 5), un chez moi, un chez mes parents.

Mon MacBook fait sa sauvegarde TimeMachine dessus.

J'utilise CloudStation pour les fichiers que j'utilise régulièrement qui me permet d'être toujours synchro entre le DD de mon MackBook, pour les fichiers que je "stock" ils sont sur mon NAS Synology. (mon macbook est un modèle 2007 avec 160 Go de DD....).

Tout les lundis et jeudis mon NAS Synology sauvegarde mon contenu sur celui de mes parents (première sauvegarde longue mais après c'est incrémentale).

Mes parents ont le même principe et leur NAS sauvegarde sur le mien les mardis et vendredis.
L'avantage avec CloudStation c'est que mes parents qui ont deux ordinateurs, ont en permanence leurs dossiers commun à jour et syncho.

J'avais un disque dur USB WD 2 To en USB sur ma freebox pour mes médias, maintenant mes média sont sur le NAS et parfaitement lu en DNLA par la freebox.

Du coup j'ai branché ce disque sur mon NAS Synology avec une prise programmable et tout les dimanche mon NAS (donc mes fichiers et les sauvegardes des parents) se sauvegardent sur ce disque dur externe.

C'est un investissement au départ. Pour ma part ça tourne depuis 3 ans H24 et aucun problème.


----------



## thierry37 (3 Février 2013)

Ouh la. Déterrage de sujet de juillet 2011  Plein de choses ont changées et nous facilitent la vie. Surtout Time Machine sous Moutain Lion qui permet maintenant de mettre plusieurs disques.  C'est génial.  Tu as ton disque a la maison qui sauvegarde toutes les heures. Et ton disque, de chez tes parents ou que tu laisses au boulot.  Tu le ramènes un soir par semaine, tu le branches, direct il est reconnu par Time machine qui se lance.   Perso, j'ai un NAS Synology DS110j (un disque 2To) Time Machine sauvegarde dessus en continu.  Le NAS est planqué dans un placard. (Faudrait que je le planque encore plus. Ou que je le visse au placard. ) J'ai un 2ème disque dans mon Mac "midi" qui sauvegarde aussi en Time Machine. (Une heure sur deux) Et un petit 2,5" usb3 que je laisse au boulot et que je ramène une fois par semaine.   Mes milliers de photos depuis 10 ans (et surtout celles de mon fils de 2 ans) sont d'une valeur inestimable, irremplaçable.  Ça vaut largement l'achat de plusieurs petits disques 2.5" à 100.  À ce niveau, je ne compte pas.


----------



## hellbola (3 Février 2013)

Salut à tous,
Meme configuration à quelque chose près que Cédric mais avec mon frangin. Tout simplement top.


----------



## frato (4 Février 2013)

En ce qui me concerne, pour une sauvegarde à toute épreuve, j'utilise un mix Timemachine, Déjà Vu, et Arq (avec stockage sur Amazon Glacier).

J'ai tout détaillé ici : http://www.lecentre.net/fratoblog/2012/11/mettre-en-place-une-strategie-de-sauvegarde-efficace-sur-mac/

Désolé pour le retard à l'allumage, du à un excès de zèle de l'anti-spam automatique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2013)

Faudrait consulter un peu les statistiques, les gars : dans l'immense majorité des cas, votre iMac ne bougera pas de place en cas de cambriolage, car dans cette majorité de cas, en dehors de l'argent liquide, seul ce qui tient dans la poche (et a assez de valeur, donc pas d'inquiétude à avoir pour votre paquet de kleenex  ) intéresse le cambrioleur.

Dans les deux derniers cambriolages ayant concerné mon entourage : 1) le bureau d'une société de mes clients il y a un peu plus d'un an : MBP 15" tout neuf, le cambrioleur l'a allumé, et l'a laissé ainsi sur le bureau, sur l'écran de login, et 2) l'appart de mon fils, il y a 8 mois : son MacBook, acheté en juin 2011, posé bien en évidence sur sa table apéritif n'a pas bougé de 1 mm, alors qu'ils ont (ou qu'il a, on ne sait pas) retourné son appart à la recherche de fric, montres et bijoux.

Alors, bien sûr, reste le cas de l'équipe qui vient avec un camion de déménagement, mais eux, vu leurs cibles habituelles, ça sera plutôt vos tableaux de grand maitres, vos meubles d'époque "Louis XIV" ou "Régence", ou votre coffre Fichet Bauche (oui, celui ou vous rangez votre disque de sauvegarde et tout votre dossier de photos cochonnes ), qu'ils embarqueront ! Votre iMac : "pas assez cher, mon fils !".

Entre les deux, il arrive parfois que du matos soit dérobé, le plus souvent dans les cambriolages de locaux pro, mieux vaut se déranger pour tout un parc informatique que pour un seul ordi, mais aussi, parfois chez un particulier. La question est : combien doit-on investir pour se protéger contre un risque statistiquement du même ordre de grandeur qu'une chute de météorite ?


----------



## Tuncurry (4 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La question est : combien doit-on investir pour se protéger contre un risque statistiquement du même ordre de grandeur qu'une chute de météorite ?



Il faut croire que les *météorites tombent dru en ce moment...*


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2013)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Il faut croire que les *météorites tombent dru en ce moment...*



Tu devrais mieux relire ce que j'ai écrit ! même à plus de 6 cambriolages pour 1000 habitants, sachant que dans 1 cas sur 1000 maximum, les cambrioleurs piqueront l'iMac, ça nous fait 7 ou 8 chances sur 1 million pour qu'il parte, les météorites ne tombent pas si dru que ça.

D'ailleurs, il y a un problème dans l'article, parce qu'il parle de forte augmentation avec un cambriolage toutes les 90 secondes en France, alors qu'il y a seulement une douzaine 'années, les statistiques des compagnies d'assurances parlaient d'un cambriolage toutes les 10 secondes, en France


----------



## Sly54 (4 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'ailleurs, il y a un problème dans l'article, parce qu'il parle de forte augmentation avec un cambriolage toutes les 90 secondes en France, alors qu'il y a seulement une douzaine 'années, les statistiques des compagnies d'assurances parlaient d'un cambriolage toutes les 10 secondes, en France



La seconde_d'euro et le seconde_de_Francs


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> La seconde_d'euro et le seconde_de_Francs&#8230;



Mékilékon ! 




En plus, ça fait même pas le compte ! Même comme ça, on resterait encore à à peu près 40% de baisse !


----------



## thierry37 (4 Février 2013)

C'est vrai que je regardais pas dans ce sens...
On craint moins en cambriolage.

Mais si je suis le gars sur 1 millions, je l'aurai bien mauvaise.

Tu as aussi les statistiques pour incendie?

Parce que ça va dans le même lot.
Si mon appart crame, je serai bien dégouté de perdre mon mac et mon disque Time Machine branché derrière.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> C'est vrai que je regardais pas dans ce sens...
> On craint moins en cambriolage.
> 
> Mais si je suis le gars sur 1 millions, je l'aurai bien mauvaise.
> ...



Attends  Tu ne serais pas d'un tempérament un peu inquiet, toi ? les appartements qui crament, ça existe, mais bon, sauf à ce qu'un de tes voisins ne soit un dépressif pyromane invétéré, ou que ton installation électrique date du premier empire, le risque reste quand même faible, même par rapport à celui des cambriolages, je pense.


----------



## ergu (4 Février 2013)

Tu oublies le cambrioleur dépressif qui viendra se suicider chez toi en se tirant une météorite dans la tête (et en foutant le feu, bien sûr, au passage).

Contre ça j'ai un clone de mon DD remis à jour tous les mois, que je boucle dans mon caisson au boulot.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Tu oublies le cambrioleur dépressif qui viendra se suicider chez toi en se tirant une météorite dans la tête (et en foutant le feu, bien sûr, au passage).
> 
> Contre ça j'ai un clone de mon DD remis à jour tous les mois, que je boucle dans mon caisson au boulot.



Ben moi pareil  Sauf que mon boulot, il est sur le même palier que ma chambre à coucher !


----------



## thierry37 (5 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu ne serais pas d'un tempérament un peu inquiet, toi ?



Non, je ne pense pas être super inquiet.

Juste pensif, par rapport à mes 10ans de données.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Non, je ne pense pas être super inquiet.
> 
> Juste pensif, par rapport à mes 10ans de données.



Ouh là ! Moi, mes données d'il y a 10 ans, ce qu'il en reste tiendrait sur une clé USB de 128 Mo !


----------



## dd4445 (6 Février 2013)

Je mets régulièrement un disque dur Time machine dans un coffre en banque.


----------



## thierry37 (11 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouh là ! Moi, mes données d'il y a 10 ans, ce qu'il en reste tiendrait sur une clé USB de 128 Mo !



Moi aussi. ça tiendrait dans une petite disquette.

Je parlais des mes "10 ans de données" (accumulées).
Là, ça me fait un paquet de Go de photos et autres
Et ça doit tenir dans un petit disque 500Go facilement!


----------

